# An Empress In Striped Pyjamas



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2012)

I did a very similar stripey arrangement a few years ago with a Panache pen, but I couldn't balance the stripes properly. This Empress kit is far more accurate although I'm not sure if I should or shouldn't have ignored the cb in the setup. ( I did ignore it here )

This is the first time I've used this kit and I am amazed at the amount of meat on the body!!! This would be an ideal pen for casting stuff in!! It's around 4mm thick. 

Back to work tomorrow.....:frown:


Ooops.....it's actually an Empress, not a Princess Kit. From Axminster UK


----------



## Seer (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful where did you get that kit.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks good, the center band does mess with the design a little.


----------



## philb (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work skippy! 

At a quick glance they look like emperor kit parts!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pen, well done Skip!


----------



## terryf (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning Steven, I saw your previous one and this is definitely the better of the two.

Must have been a good few hours work on that blank alone.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2012)

terryf said:


> Stunning Steven, I saw your previous one and this is definitely the better of the two.
> 
> Must have been a good few hours work on that blank alone.
> Thanks for sharing


 
Howzit Terry !!:biggrin:
It took me longer to decide on the thickness of the stripes than to cut them and make the pen. :redface:

Here are a pic of the blanks and one of the kit that shows the differance between the body and cap tube.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Really great transition between the colors on this one Steven.  There's an obvious balance to the pen and it looks amazing.  I read on a kit review that there was a lot of open space on the lower barrel for casting on these kits.  Still waiting to see what people do...perfect for spiders and scorpions I would imagine.


----------



## terryf (Jan 2, 2012)

So this is the slightly smaller version of the full size Emperor??



skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning Steven, I saw your previous one and this is definitely the better of the two.
> ...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2012)

terryf said:


> So this is the slightly smaller version of the full size Emperor??


 
Interesting question, so I just checked. The diameters and lengths are the same. The threads don't match and of course the tubes are different.
The kit pattern is 'similar' but of course there is no pimp stone on the Emperor. This Emperor is one of the numbered limited edition ones but I think it's the same as a regular one.


----------



## terryf (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the trouble - doesnt seem like theres any difference between the two.

Just one question though, if theyre the same diameter and length, how do the tubes differ? Are they thinner, coming back to your comment re the 4mm of meat on them?



skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > So this is the slightly smaller version of the full size Emperor??
> ...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2012)

terryf said:


> Just one question though, if theyre the same diameter and length, how do the tubes differ? Are they thinner, coming back to your comment re the 4mm of meat on them?


 

They say a picture says it all:wink:
I never thought I'd have to take a hammer and transfer punch to my one and only Ltd Ed Emperor !!!:biggrin:


Edit in; I didn't want to keep bumping this thread to answer Terry's question below;
Neither with any ink, pump etc. Emperor = 41g body + 34g cap = 75g.  Empress = 37g body = 32g cap = 69g. As both blanks are PR, I can only guess that the 6g difference is from the metal. I would have expected the Empress body to be more due to the extra blank thickness.


----------



## terryf (Jan 2, 2012)

skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question though, if theyre the same diameter and length, how do the tubes differ? Are they thinner, coming back to your comment re the 4mm of meat on them?
> ...




LOL, thanks Steven, the trouble is appreciated! Its a massive difference eh? I wonder what the reasoning behind it was - a bit more weight perhaps, as if it isn't heavy enough as it was  

Thanks again, you can put them all back together now :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 2, 2012)

That's just nifty.  Gotta get a better look when I can see it larger.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning pen Steven!!! Just as beautiful as your scalloped pen!!!!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pen Skip. I love your threads, since they are also tutorials. Thanks


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW. Skip you just keep it up don't you? :wink: . That is a beautiful blank and the way you spaced it makes it really eye catching. LOML says when are you going to make a pen like that, gee Thanks.  that is a very striking pen, great job. 

Mike


----------



## PenPal (Jan 2, 2012)

Steven,

The Empress does wear clothes that uniformly hold the pen together IMHO that includes the Centre Band, since the probabilities exceed the practical if one was to debate the merits of colour, spacing, bands (always controversial),crystals, manufacturing quality it would all detract from your original design that I like so much.

Being first always will be the winner that carries the gold medal, headwinds,heat conditions,summer or winter affecting the finish etc all aside and unimportant faced with this your Pen.

Looking at the separated pen I marvel at your controlled spacing, complete devotion to detail and quality turning.

Trust the Northern Winter is kind to you, we are sitting in 35 degrees C warming up to a proper summer after a milder start than average here.

Thankyou for showing your pen another winner to add to your showcase.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2012)

Steven, it is so wonderful to have you back.  Your work is always stunning and you are so willing to share all the tweaks and other hidden information with us all, information that in itself makes a grand tutorial.  Thank you for your skill and generosity.
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 2, 2012)

skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > So this is the slightly smaller version of the full size Emperor??
> ...



Nope, black threads. Also the clip and CB embellishments are not quite the same (in quality, at least).

The JR Emperor still has the gold or Rhodium threads, no centerband "thingy" and resembles the Emperor except of  size and no pimp stone.


----------



## wizard (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pen !!! I really liked your segmented Panache pen but this one is definitely over the top!! Doc


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2012)

Many thanks for all the kind comments. They are always very much appreciated:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 2, 2012)

Steven, I've learned to look at all the posts in your threads. Always seems to be more surprises.:biggrin: I like the Empress. Your segments were well thought out and, executed. Another nice creation.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 2, 2012)

very cool Steven! Never get tired of seeing your creations. I'd like the kit if they didn't have that stupid crystal in it! WHY WHY WHY?!??!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how wonderful! You did a great job with the segments.


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 2, 2012)

That is a very cool looking pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

wizard said:


> Beautiful pen !!! I really liked your *segmented Panache pen* but this one is definitely over the top!! Doc


 
Had to look through your entire IAP Gallery to find that pen...well worth looking through your body of work by the way!  I have to say...they are both fantastic, but I kind of favor the Panache...if I had to pick:wink:


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Skippy,

    While not a fan of the kit, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE how the blue and white perfectly mirror each other.  That is perfection at it's best!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow nice pen Skippy.


----------



## BradG (Jan 5, 2012)

4mm thick you say.... thanks for the info  thats just what im looking for.

Beautiful pen by the way. Great work... the bolt pen you posted the other day was quite an eye catcher too may have to try my hand at that some day.

Have you noticed the CNC lathe & mills Axminster have started to do? could be fun to have in the shop!


----------



## BradG (Jan 5, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> very cool Steven! Never get tired of seeing your creations. I'd like the kit if they didn't have that stupid crystal in it! WHY WHY WHY?!??!


 
Jonathan we could always pop the crystal out, strip it a little, solder it, copper plate it, chrome plate it. would just be a flat circle then


----------



## Toni (Jan 5, 2012)

Great looking pen Stephen!! Love it!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 5, 2012)

Toni said:


> Great looking pen Ste*ph*en!!(  *V* !!! ) Love it!!


 

Hey gorgeous, what's it like to be back home???  I hear you left a bit of a mess behind in NZ........and some broken hearts too no doubt!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Jan 5, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pen Ste*ph*en!!(  *V* !!! ) Love it!!
> ...



LOL...We have been here for 6 months and I still feel out of water  its a shock being back home.  Broken hearts in New Zealand yep left a few:wink:I left a huge mess in New Zealand:devil:as well. Wont be the same without me there....LOL


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember that, a bad a.. pen, skip!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pen Skip. I like the way you did the rings of color.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Skippy as always even your component pens leave us in envy. Brooks, and all who asked the Spring Bloosom is the same as the Empress but with out the dreaded pimp crystal.Both are only avalible as Rollerball as the bottom tube is to skinny for a fountain pen feed system.



Brooks803 said:


> very cool Steven! Never get tired of seeing your creations. I'd like the kit if they didn't have that stupid crystal in it! WHY WHY WHY?!??!


----------



## BradG (Jan 22, 2013)

very nice mate, I like the original and this one

Edit: you know i thought i was getting Dejavu ... just clocked the date of the thread :biggrin: still a ncie pen though


----------



## ToddMR (Jan 22, 2013)

I looks really cool.  Nice job.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice Skip. I know what you mean about the time required in laying out the segments.  I did a very similar design for my PITH partner this year and it took me a couple days at the drawing board to balance the segments within the requirements of the tube lengths.  I omitted the decorative CB and it did help the aesthetic balance.  Great Job - Beautiful Pen.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 22, 2013)

Steven,
Great looking pen. Love the jammies.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 22, 2013)

Very fine, as usual, Steven.


----------

